

How Great Entrepreneurs Think - gatsby
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20110201/how-great-entrepreneurs-think.html

======
theprodigy
If you are intersted in reading more about the neuroscience behind innovative
thinker read Iconoclast. It is a fun read.

[http://www.amazon.com/Iconoclast-Neuroscientist-Reveals-
Thin...](http://www.amazon.com/Iconoclast-Neuroscientist-Reveals-Think-
Differently/dp/1422133303/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297203996&sr=8-1)

------
newchimedes
I'm surprised this didn't get more points. It's an interesting study. Not
surprising the findings, but nice to see it written down and documented.

